# baby red tegu



## peaches11 (Mar 29, 2011)

i just got my first tegu this saturday march 26 2011 and just wanted know things i should do? like is it normal for him to burrow all day and only come out to eat ? and anything else that could help me


----------



## slideaboot (Mar 29, 2011)

Spend ten minutes researching this site and you will find all of the answers you are looking for.


----------



## james.w (Mar 29, 2011)

Yea they will burrow quite often. What is your setup? Temps, humidity, substrate? What are you feeding and where (inside or outside enclosure)? Where did you get him from? Any pics of him?


----------



## peaches11 (Mar 29, 2011)

james.w said:


> Yea they will burrow quite often. What is your setup? Temps, humidity, substrate? What are you feeding and where (inside or outside enclosure)? Where did you get him from? Any pics of him?



i have a 3'x3'x3' not sure of temps humidity is bout 75 using cypress mulch and im feeding him groundturkey and im getting some mice today i got hime form a reptile expo in tampa from bay area reptiles and i will post pictures of him once i get him out of the mulch


----------



## james.w (Mar 29, 2011)

Temps are important, what are you using for heat and UVB. Along with the ground turkey, feed crickets, mealworms, roaches, fruit, greens, mice/rats. All except the mice/rats need calcium supplement on them.


----------



## peaches11 (Mar 29, 2011)

100 wat buld from homedepot a 10.0 reptisun im using calcium powder with d3 in it and im feed groundturkey superworms and f/t mice fuzzys


----------



## james.w (Mar 29, 2011)

peaches11 said:


> 100 wat buld from homedepot a 10.0 reptisun im using calcium powder with d3 in it and im feed groundturkey superworms and f/t mice fuzzys



What typer of enclosure are you using, glass, plastic, wood?? How far away is the 10.0 UVB from the Tegu?


----------



## peaches11 (Mar 30, 2011)

james.w said:


> peaches11 said:
> 
> 
> > 100 wat buld from homedepot a 10.0 reptisun im using calcium powder with d3 in it and im feed groundturkey superworms and f/t mice fuzzys
> ...



its a wood enclouser and its 28" away


----------



## james.w (Mar 30, 2011)

Check the paperwork from the Reptisun, but I think they are supposed to be within 20" to be effective.


----------



## peaches11 (Mar 30, 2011)

okay i will change it and the hot side is 90 and cool side is 75 with a basking spot of 98.2


----------

